# Shipping problem



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Well it happend, i sent someone a package to Germany. It was a payback for a favor he did for me. And its been over one month & he did not receive.
I buy alot and this has never happen. I always got what i bought & payment has always been received.
I always hate waiting & always feel releaved when payment is received.
What now? Any body else?
SJJ


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Well hopefully you put a tracking # on it and hopefully insured it. I've seen other's on here that have long waits for things coming and going over seas.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

as Harold said, if there is no tracking and/or no insurance, ... it is gone with the wind.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not necessarily so. Yes it looks kinda grim, but keep your chin up. Customs is customs, and they work on their own speed. I'd give it another two weeks before considering it lost for good. There's a lot of tricks and tips for shipping overseas, I know I read them somewhere on here, but where eludes me. If it comes down to having to ship replacement items, I would either look for hints on line or try searching here on HT. What you write on the declaration paper has a lot to do with whether your parcel makes the trip.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in this case, John really did send a gift. but if the declaration on the customs form didn't have a value, they might have torn it open anyway.
so many sellers put gift on the form to help buyers avoid import tariffs/fees and customs officials have been onto that for decades.
again, John really did send a freebie, but it might be interpreted as trying to swindle the government.
hopefully it gets delivered intact.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Keeping my fingers crossed.*

So there is slim hope. It just takes time to go through customs. No tracking number or insurance. But there is a customs number. I called post office yesterday they gave me a number for internatinal US mail. i called & they said they could trace it, call them back 4 hrs. So i called back 4 hrs. i got hit with yes it did leave my post office thats all they now.They Also said for the other receiving side in Germany to check # with post office.
SJJ


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

A month isn't that unusual for international, standard freight mail. It's gonna spend 2 weeks on boats & docks in most instances. Start worrying at 8 weeks :thumbsup:

good luck with it!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I know a guy in the service years ago shipped his stereo home from Okinawa. It didn't make it but he got paid for it via insurance. 3 years later it shows up unharmed.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

SJJ -even though they say no tracking check your receipt. There is usually a number they can track (as you already noted).


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the customs number can tell you if and when it clears customs and nothing more.
I think this will get delivered eventually, but most of us will have forgotten it by then.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Well today is two months. I have not heard if he received. Not looking good.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I got package back yesterday almost 3 months later, said wrong address???
Wow so happy feel like a crumb.
SJJ


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it back.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well , at least it is not lost or stolen. now you get to try the Customs roulette wheel again.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Well today i got email package was received today. so i am back to batting a thousand. HALLALUYA
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

must have gone via Africa!


----------

